# Finally Found a Groomer!



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Gorgeous!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your girl looks beautiful!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

JulesAK said:


> I am so excited! 4 groomers later, I finally found one here that can actually trim a Golden  I can bathe and brush and do light trims but really wanted someone I can go to a couple of times a year. I think she looks just wonderful!
> Jules
> View attachment 881343


She’s gorgeous!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

looking fabulous! its indeed a pain to find a groomer that won''t overdo it, glad you found a good one


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I know many people can identify with the same situation. 
I can't stop running my hands through her fur. She feels so fluffy!! 
Jules


----------



## thomasramsey (Feb 25, 2021)

Wow! she looks fabulous!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

She looks wonderful! Glad you finally found someone!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Booooootful 🤩😍


----------

